# 2018 U Florida Bee College March 23-24 Blountstown High School



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Panhandle Bee College

Friday & Saturday, March 23-24, 2018

Blountstown High School
18597 NE SR 69
Blountstown, FL 32424

Panhandle Bee College is a two-day event offering training for beekeepers of all experience levels, gardeners, naturalists, county agents, and anyone interested in honey bees! The Friday and Saturday courses cover practical beekeeping skills, honey bee behavior, specialty hive products, and more. There are live honey bee colonies on site for open hive demonstrations and protective gear is available for everyone. Children under 12 are welcome to participate in Jr. Bee College on Saturday and everyone is encouraged to enter honey, hive products, art and more in our Bee College Honey Show.
http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/honey-bee/extension/bee-college/


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Panhandle Bee College is less than two months away. Have you bought your tickets yet? This event will be held at Blountstown High School in Blountstown, Florida on March 23rd and 24th. Our speakers include David Westervelt, Jamie Ellis, Cameron Jack, and many more from the UF Honey Bee Lab and Florida Department of Ag. There will be a variety of courses offered such as Beginning Beekeeping, Native Bees, and Wax Rendering; classes to fit every aspect of bees and beekeeping. Friday, we will be having an auxiliary lunch at a pioneer settlement with tours of the historic honey house and a special talk from David Westervelt on The History of Beekeeping. We will also be holding a Honey Show on Friday as well. There are so many ways that you can be involved in the honey show, but the easiest way is to simply bring in a jar of your own honey for a blind tasting. You could have the best tasting honey right in your backyard! The Honey Bee Lab is very excited for this event and we hope that you are as well. Tickets are limited, so register today on the Eventbrite website! https://www.eventbrite.com/e/panhandle-bee-college-2018-registration-40879931977 If you have any questions, feel free to contact us at any time. Happy Beekeeping!!

Best,
Emily
Emily Helton
Assistant Extension Coordinator 
University of Florida Honey Bee Research and Extension Lab
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------

